# Farman's cucumber chip recipe?



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Does anyone have a sweet pickle recipe that can get close to the taste of these? I have searched and searched. I can tell from the bottom of the jar that mustard seed and a little chopped onion is in the recipe, and most probably turmeric because of the yellower color. I may have to experiment, but I'm not very experienced at making pickles :hrm: Thanks!!!!


----------

